# Remington 7600



## a-mc (Jun 24, 2010)

Thinking about purchasing a Rem 7600 in 30-06, does anyone have any experience with them? Im sure it is a reliable rifle i was wondering about accuracy. Im used to shooting A-bolts for deer i thought this would make a nice hog gun. Any ideas, complaints or suggestions? 

Appreciate it,
Alex


----------



## blakely (Jun 24, 2010)

I've got a Model 760 that I've had for about 25 years. You won't find any better rifle. I have consistently shot smaller groups with mine than a lot of my friends have shot with their bolt actions, so accuracy is no problem.


----------



## sowega hunter (Jun 24, 2010)

They are great guns!! I have had one in 308 for about 20 years and it is as accurate and reliable as anything short of a custom. You will not regret buying it.


----------



## deadend (Jun 24, 2010)

Another 760 owner here and you'd be hard pressed to find a better rifle.


----------



## a-mc (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for helping me out guys.


----------



## rvick (Jun 26, 2010)

had one in 243 for years, only drawback is it is very heavy to carry all day


----------



## littleman102475 (Jun 26, 2010)

i have five of them in different calibers and i love them all the 7600 is a great rifle i love my 308 the best


----------

